# Erste AMD B550 Mainboards von Gigabyte bei der EEC gelistet.



## Rocko (11. Februar 2020)

Der B550 wird voraussichtlich der erste AMD-Midrange-Motherboard-Chipsatz mit PCIe 4.0-Unterstützung sein. 
Dabei wird PCIe 4.0 von der CPU genutzt, während der Chipsatz nur eine Erweiterung auf PCIe 3.0 bekommt.

Gigabyte ist einer der ersten Hersteller, der seine B550-Reihe nun beim  Regulierungsbüro der Eurasischen Wirtschaftskommission eingereicht hat.
Gigabyte hat mindestens sechs B550 AORUS- Motherboards in Arbeit . Die AORUS Reihe ist hierbei das Flaggschiff des Unternehmens.

Gigabyte wird auch die GAMING (X) -Serie für den B550-Chipsatz auf den  Markt bringen. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Midrange-Serie, der viele  Funktionen fehlen, die für dieses Preissegment nicht wirklich wichtig  sind, hierfür gibt es ja den X570.

Die B550-Serie von Gigabyte wird in den Formfaktoren ATX, Micro-ATX und Mini-ITX eingeführt.

Bei der EEC wurden von Gigabyte nun folgende Motherboards gelistet:

*B550 AORUS MASTER*
*B550 AORUS ELITE*
*B550 AORUS PRO AC*
*B550I AORUS PRO AX*
*B550 AORUS PRO*
*B550M AORUS PRO*
*B550 GAMING X*
*B550M GAMING*
*B550M DS3H AC*
*B550M DS3H*
*B550M H*
*B550M S2H*

Gerüchten zufolge, soll die Einführung zur CES erfolgen. Wobei die  Chipsatz-Design-Fabrik Xiangshuo im 1. Quartal 2020 die Produktion  starten will, und die Auslieferung im 2. Quartal starten könnte. Die  Mainboard Hersteller sind scheinbar klar startbereit.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. Februar 2020)

07.07.2019 Vorstellung von Zen 2 schockt die Experten.

07.07.2020 Vorstellung von B550 schockt die Experten... weil es solange gedauert hat.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (11. Februar 2020)

Zu spät für mich, aber ich mal sehr gespannt auf die Preise.


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. Februar 2020)

Der erste PCI-E x 16 und der m2, beide als gen 4. Uiiiii .... ging das nicht ne Zeit lang sogar mit den alten Boards bevor AMD nen Riegel vorgeschoben hat  ?

Diese B550 Boards, ohne Chipset PCI-E 4.0, sind nicht anderes als eine Neuauflage vom B450 aka B350 ...


----------



## Homerclon (11. Februar 2020)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Der erste PCI-E x 16 und der m2, beide als gen 4. Uiiiii .... ging das nicht ne Zeit lang sogar mit den alten Boards bevor AMD nen Riegel vorgeschoben hat  ?
> 
> Diese B550 Boards, ohne Chipset PCI-E 4.0, sind nicht anderes als eine Neuauflage vom B450 aka B350 ...



Wäre immerhin mit "reparierter" PCIe 3.0 Tauglichkeit, die bereits die 300er hätten können sollen.
Wenn das tatsächlich alles ist, was die B550 neues bringen, dann frag ich mich ernsthaft warum das so lange gedauert hat. Reparierte 3.0-Tauglichkeit hab ich schon für die 400er-Reihe erwartet.


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. Februar 2020)

Die Gedanken sind frei <3 

Wenn selbst mein Asus B450M-A für 70 € es geschafft hat ohne Probleme PCI-E 4.0 zu liefern, bevor AMD es gekappt hat, dann sollte die Zertifizierung ja nicht soooo lange dauern. Eventuell wollten sie einfach länger X570 verkaufen, da ist die Marge höher ...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (13. Februar 2020)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Eventuell wollten sie einfach länger X570 verkaufen, da ist die Marge höher ...



Genau so kommt es herüber. Am Chipset ändert sich ja eigentlich nichts, die CPU muss ja 4.0 bereitstellen. So oder so, B550 kommt zu spät. Jeder Aufrüstwillige mit schmalem Budget hat in den sauren Apfel gebissen und ein B450 genommen, weil der Unterschied eben noch nicht so relevant ist.


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. Februar 2020)

Das DIng ist halt das ich das gar nicht schlimm finde das B350/B450/B550 die gleichen Chips sind. Ich würde mir auch sofort ein Asus B550 Board kaufen, B550M-A oder das B550 Prime, aber es gibt sie halt noch nicht. Das neue wird halt wieder 70 € bis 80 € kosten, mein altes B450M-A werde ich für 40 € auf jeden Fall wieder los. Der Aufpreis hält sich echt in Grenzen.

Doof ist nur das es die Boards einfach noch nicht gibt und das finde ich sehr sehr schade. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein halbes Jahr nach X570 release ein B550 zu bringen ( also B450 mit "gefixtem" Layout :> ).


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. Februar 2020)

Letztes Jahr im November dachte ich die B550er Boards würden im Februar da sein, wollte bis dahin eigentlich warten - zum Glück habe ich ein B450er genommen, sonst würde ich immer noch warten ...

Hätte echt nicht erwartet dass selbst nach 7 Monaten überhaupt nichts auf dem Markt sein würde, meiner Meinung nach sollten gar keine B550er sondern gleich B650er rauskommen


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Februar 2020)

Wäre schon ein harter Bitchmove von AMD, wenn man den 400er-PCHs die PCIe 4.0-Kompatibilität deshalb wieder abgeklemmt hat, um überhaupt ne Rechtfertigung für B550 zu haben - weil es mal wieder ein Rebrand wäre, wie es schon quasi bei den 300er- gegenüber den 400er-PCHs war. 
Ich hoffe ja, dass die lange Zeit zum Release von B550 darin begründet war, dass es doch weitere tiefergreifende Änderungen gab (in welcher Form auch immer).


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2020)

Ein Rebranding das über ein Jahr braucht wäre jedenfalls ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Cross-Flow (17. Februar 2020)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, Hardwarejesus hat ein B550A Board aufgetrieben -> YouTube

Bei dem Board handelt es sich um ein "ASRock B550AM gaming".

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
- B550A scheint der PCH vom B350/B450 zu sein, nur in einer anderen Revision
- PCI-E 4.0 funktioniert im ersten x16 Slot für die Graka sowie im, per CPU angeschlossenen, m2 Slot
- Der Chipsatz selbst bingt kein PCI-E 4.0 mit, ein echter B550 soll aber wohl folgen
- zumindest bei dem hier genutzten ASRock Board handelt es sich nicht um ein rebrand, das PCB hat Änderungen gegenüber den B450 Board und entspricht in Teilen den des X570

Das Board konnte ich auf der aktuellen ASRock Seite nicht finden. 

Wenn man von den, im Video, angesprochenen 80 $ ausgehen kann finde ich das durchaus einen fairen Deal für den Einstieg in die PCI-E 4.0 Technik. Sicherlich wird sich so mancher ärgern da das eigene B450 Board theoretisch PCI-E 4.0 könnte, es halt nur "verboten" wurde. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall darauf eins zu testen


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (17. Februar 2020)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Kurze Zusammenfassung:
> - B550A scheint der PCH vom B350/B450 zu sein, nur in einer anderen Revision



Was auch zu erwarten war. Technisch können viele B450-Boards ja bereits PCIe 4.0 wenn man sie denn lässt.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2020)

Dass der B550*A* ein Rebrand ist war ja schon lange bekannt. Deshalb ist der ja auch schon lange im OEM Bereich verfügbar.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Februar 2020)

Das wurde sogar offiziell bestätigt:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...womoeglich-in-zwei-Varianten-geplant-1334637/

Die 4.0-Freigabe für CPU-versorgte Slots war bislang aber nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Cross-Flow (17. Februar 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass der B550*A* ein Rebrand ist war ja schon lange bekannt. Deshalb ist der ja auch schon lange im OEM Bereich verfügbar.



Ein  klassisches Rebrand ist es halt nicht da 1. die Boards anders sind und  2. der PCH ein anderes Stepping aufweist. Von daher ist das Blödsinn.  Auch habe ich keine Infos darüber das der B550A schon lange im OEM  Bereich verfügbar ist, der im Video angesprochene SI ist der erste ?!?  der B550A im Massenmarkt bringt. Hast du andere Quellen über verfügbare  Rechner, bei sowas lasse ich mich gern des besseren belehren.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das wurde sogar offiziell bestätigt:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...womoeglich-in-zwei-Varianten-geplant-1334637/
> 
> Die 4.0-Freigabe für CPU-versorgte Slots war bislang aber nicht bestätigt.



Ich finde das halt auch in den von dir verlinkten news interessant das dort zwar auch schon von Kompletten Systemen die rede ist, aber wohl keins wirklich verfügbar war ?!? Sonst hätte man ja, wie in diesem Test -> Test: Aldis Gaming-PC Medion Akoya P56005 fuer 600 Euro | c't Magazin , schon auf PCI-E 4.0 hin testen können.


irgendwie muss ja die gesammte Presse gepennt haben das sie jetzt von einem Youtuber vorgeführt werden? Wenn der Chipsatz seit 4 Monaten in Komplettrechnern verfügbar ist hat einfach keiner einen Ryzen 3000 zum testen draufgesetzt? Ernsthaft?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Februar 2020)

Seit wann die Rechner ausgeliefert werden, weiß ich nicht, aber das sie kommen sollen, ist sogar noch länger bekannt:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Komp...T-und-B550-Chipsatz-bei-HP-gesichtet-1333156/

Vermutlich ist aber die Schnittmenge von Redaktionen, die Low-End-Komplett-PCs und Eigenbauten testen, eher klein und dieser I/O-Hub wird auch nicht flächendeckend eingesetzt. Extra einen PC zu kaufen, nur um eine OEM-Platine mit technisch betrachtet alter Hardware im Testlabor zu haben, von der bereits bekannt ist, dass sie so nie auf Retail-Platinen landet – warum sollte man das machen? Um die Keyword-Kombination "B550 Gaming Benchmarks" zu belegen? Die Vorführung von OEM-PCs überlasse ich gerne Youtubern. Die für PCGH-Leser wichtigen Aspekte sind mit "B550A gibt es nicht im freien Handel" und "ist weder ein neues noch ein besonders leistungsfähiges Produkt" abgehandelt.


----------

